# My favorite fishing pond



## squatting dog (Oct 7, 2020)

Nichols Pond in Woodbury Vermont. What a spot. 

Climb up on Nichols ledge and have a view in the fall.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Nichols Pond in Woodbury Vermont. What a spot.
> 
> Climb up on Nichols ledge at have a view in the fall.
> 
> View attachment 126763



Looks beautiful!  What kind of fish are in that pond?


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 7, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks beautiful!  What kind of fish are in that pond?



Mostly largemouth Bass, Pickerel, and perch, although I have caught smallmouth bass and trout there on occasion.


----------



## Gardenlover (Oct 7, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Nichols Pond in Woodbury Vermont. What a spot.
> 
> Climb up on Nichols ledge at have a view in the fall.
> 
> View attachment 126763


Take me with you, please!


----------

